# Plate Carriers



## infantryguy82 (Jan 27, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted, sorry for that guys been busy PCSing to FT. Carson. Ok enough with the details. I am looking for a good plate carrier for my rotation to OEF in the very near future. We've been given the green light to purchase our own by our higher ups. I've been scouting out the big brands like Eagle, TAG, TT and so on. I wanted to know if you guys had any real world feed back on what worked better or felt better on long patrols and such information. Any input is greatly welcomed and needed in this area.:cool:


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you required side plates?


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jan 27, 2010)

No, but I am not sure if I'd want to give up that extra little bit of protection.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 27, 2010)

I have only used Eagle, my two cents:

Gonna need more shoulder padding
Side plates widen you out, making it harder to enter "tight" door frames, more so if you have pouches on the side.
Side plates rub
No cumberband and your shit is gonna bounce like crazy running. 
Cumberband makes a tighter fit and releases some of the pressure on your shoulders.
The velcro on the cumberband can't handle lots of weight. Gonna need some jerry riggin on your part.


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the 2 cents. Hope all is well in your sector of the world these days.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 27, 2010)

How about one of these?  Paraclete also makes side plate attachments for their stuff.  I am sure other companies offer it now also.

http://stores.greygrouptraining.com/Detail.bok?category=VESTS+&+CHEST+RIGS&no=2567
http://stores.greygrouptraining.com/Detail.bok?category=VESTS+&+CHEST+RIGS&no=2624
http://stores.greygrouptraining.com/Detail.bok?category=VESTS+&+CHEST+RIGS&no=2654


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 27, 2010)

I have had the DBT PC with cummerbund and while comfortable I found the odd numbers of PALS channels to be a bit frustrating.  It can also be had with armor in the cummerbund, but it WONT fit triple curve plates.

The Eagle PC is the one I was issued and had used until recently when I purchased a SOHPC.  It wasnt too bad in the comfort area with plenty of real estate for mounting too much stuff to but the shoulder straps were too narrow.  Pads are a much on this one.  Also, it needs an internal cummerbund for stability IMHO.

The Paraclete SOHPC is the bees-knees for a plate carrier, for the price.  It also comes with soft armor installed in the cummerbund and has an internal cummerbund as well to stabilize the rig while running, etc.  This is the one I would recommend.

Keeping in mind,  IIIA plate backers are needed for any plate carrier you will be using SAPI/ESAPI plates in.  Most PC's do not come with them but they can be purchased from several manufacturers for around 200-250.00/set


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I used this with the cummerbund as an Instructor, but not in Iraq. I liked it a lot but was not allowed to use it on my last trip, due to current Army regs.  

http://www.diamondbacktactical.com/product/Diamondback-Tactical-Fast-Attack-Plate-Carrier,33,6.htm

My buddy is an IC in Bdad right now and he is using the new version, he dropped his Egale CIRAS for it.

New version:

http://www.diamondbacktactical.com/...cal-Fast-Attack-Plate-Carrier-Gen-II,34,6.htm


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 27, 2010)

I use the AWS low-vis plate carrier and put the MOLLE pouches, SERPA holster, etc. I needed on it.  I generally don't bother with soft armor and this is a good, modular way to get my standalone level IV plates and gear on in one shot (no pun intended).  Their website is www.awsin.com

This is the one I like:

http://www.awsin.com/proddetail.asp?prod=50943


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 28, 2010)

This is nothing more than an Eagle with cumberbun and some velcro in multicam.  I like it and would buy on if I didn't already have an Eagle.  SKD will e-mail you when they are in stock, we have had guys buying them here with no problems.

http://www.skdtac.com/PIG_Plate_Carrier_p/pig.501.htm


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the TT RAC. It works well for my use, but I couldn't say how mine would stack up with an infantry or SOF guy's needs.

Pros:
Very comfortable, the shoulder pads work well.
It rides well, doesn't slip or move.
The cummerbund has pockets for side plates (I don't use this feature).
Well made.

Cons:
Two large ones here....
The cutaway cables want to push out of thier channels and threaten to release the bottom channels without warning. It has not happened to me and I'm diligent about checking them, but this probably isn't a feature that many can live with.
TT's buckles/ friction adapters will not stay, I have to wrap a bit of tape around the strap to keep it from loosening up on me. My cummerbund was real loose after my first day of wear until I "fixed" it.

I've also used a Paraclete plate carrier. It was well-made, but I didn't care for it. The zipper in the front to attach the cummerbund was a pain and the plastic buckles used to hold the shoulder straps to the carrier itself were easily twisted. However, my coworker is using it and loves it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> The cutaway cables want to push out of thier channels and threaten to release the bottom channels without warning. It has not happened to me and I'm diligent about checking them, but this probably isn't a feature that many can live with.


 
I had the same problem with the IOTV, SurgicalCrip told me to wrap rubber bands around the bottom of the cable so that its held in place but can still be pulled when needed. It worked very well for me...


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> I had the same problem with the IOTV, SurgicalCrip told me to wrap rubber bands around the bottom of the cable so that its held in place but can still be pulled when needed. It worked very well for me...


 
That just made my "To Do" list for the day. You guys rock! Thank you for passing that along.


----------



## SF4ever (Jan 30, 2010)

My thoughts are to ditch the heavy and cumbersome carriers that have evolved over the last 7-8 years. They have gotten to bulky and top heavy. The Cool Guy Look is hurting the soldier on the battlefield. I have switched to a lightweight plate carrier with a padded load bearing belt to include suspenders. I wear this stuff everyday in the field here in AF. I see soldiers that now can not get in a prone position, go through these tiny doors and windows or over the bizillion walls on almost every objective.

I suggest that whatever you decide on that it be right for the types of ops you will be conducting. I have found over the years that dressing in layers of kit starting with your uniform/clothes and working outward is the best way to cover the bases and to be prepared for contingencies.

SF4Ever


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.phoenix-tactical.com/ind...id=CKaGh9HLwKICFROdnAodU3ZP6A&sort=20a&page=1

Thoughts


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 27, 2010)

I was looking at the Paraclete SOHPC, but I am liking the idea that SF4EVER has done with the LBB/suspenders and plate carrier.  I would like to eventually do both.  Anyone have any experience with the SOHPC?


----------



## Viking_Sauce (Jul 28, 2010)

That's what I wore back in '08. It's a great carrier, tough as hell and it won't kill you when you've got a ruck on. The one thing that I will maybe gripe about is that if you're a smaller dude you can't get the cummerbund as tight as I personally like to wear it. Not an issue if you've got to wear side plates, it'll help keep everything snug. I never tried it with a belt, a few guys in the other teams did and swore by it. If you're leaning towards that, you can adjust the carrier to ride even higher *the thing already rides like a shirt from Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure, which I love, I think they're getting kind of ridiculous with carriers nowadays*


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 28, 2010)

Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 28, 2010)

JJ sloan said:


> This is nothing more than an Eagle with cumberbun and some velcro in multicam.  I like it and would buy on if I didn't already have an Eagle.  SKD will e-mail you when they are in stock, we have had guys buying them here with no problems.
> 
> http://www.skdtac.com/PIG_Plate_Carrier_p/pig.501.htm


 
I ended up getting this rig (production version).  I'll break it in in the big sandbox shortly...


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have an SOHPC, special operations hard plate carrier, came with side armor,(soft) I paid 350 but it is now up to 450. I found it on www.greygrouptraining.com. That is where i get 90% of my shit I need for work, and I have been very pleased with the service. 

 It is very very snug, and you dont have to worry about the cumberbund coming undone and all your mags falling out on the ground. I highly recommend this.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Ranger!  I enjoy buying from there and placed an order.  I look forward to getting it.  Just waiting until it comes in since it is on back order.  I've enjoyed the guys at Grey Group Training.


----------



## zushwa (Aug 4, 2010)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I've enjoyed the guys at Grey Group Training.



Please clarify this as I have a strict "tell me if you're gay so I can tell everyone else" policy for my employees.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 21, 2010)

Who has a XL or larger plate carrier they want to sell


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 21, 2010)

Polar Bear said:


> Who has a XL or larger plate carrier they want to sell


 
PB - I have three different ones right now... I'll sell you my AWS plate carrier if you're interested.  I'll sell with the pouches or without.  It's coyote tan.  PM me if you're interested.  This is a pic of it on me:


----------

